# concrete halfmoon steps



## juddy (Jun 10, 2012)

could anyone show me how to form halfmoon concrete steps with step by step instructions i am a little slow


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a little slow too. Are you talking about steps to a porch, or stepping stones?


----------



## juddy (Jun 10, 2012)

*halfmoon steps*

new free standing from my landing


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Height? (in inches)
Width?
Radius of curve?
Number of steps desired?
Railings?
Full half-moons? (returning all the way to the landing wall)
Quarter half-moons?
Enclosed half-moons? (Walls on each side)
Open beneath (free-floating look?)
Closed beneath?
Solid bases?
Hollow underneath with sand bases?

You need to come up with some criteria and a picture or drawing of what you want.

What you have asked is almost like saying, "How do I bake a cake?"


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

juddy said:


> could anyone show me how to form halfmoon concrete steps with step by step instructions i am a little slow


A little slow? This is by far not a beginners project dont feel bad. Have you took any initiative to find any how2 videos? perhaps you should find a video to get you started, unless none such exist. If you do, then you know what your getting into. From there, use this forum to help explain any details that you could need help with.


----------

